# Any 12" or 15" drivers in the works?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in the game after a few years and I noticed you no longer sell the 12" and 15" SDX drivers. Will you be selling any newer drivers that are not designed to be used with passive radiators?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

CSS CDX15 MKII?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, the SDX15 MK II is in the works, it will be a big step up from the original SDX15. No word yet on availability.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Yes, the SDX15 MK II is in the works, it will be a big step up from the original SDX15. No word yet on availability.


I see my next DIY project....


----------

